# MySQl als Dienst unter Win7 64bit Version startet nicht



## fredolin (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß, das es schon viele hier gepostet haben, das der Dienst von MySQl nicht funktioniert. Ich habe mir hier auch alles durch gelesen, doch die Lösung war nicht dabei.

So habe ich MySQL installiert.

Xampp Version 1.7.2 für Windows

Hab alles auf ein USB Laufwerk installiert. Apache server funktioniert.
PHP funktioniert auch.
MySQl wird nicht als Dienst gestartet.

Habe die Dienste über das Controlpanel von Xamp eingerichtet.

Unter Dienste wird MySQL Server als MySql Server (Win32) angezeigt.

Könnte das der Fehler sein, das ich die 64bit version vin Win7 Professional verwende?

Könnte mir da einer bei helfen?

*Achso Fehlermeldung: *
Der Dienst "MySQL" auf "Lokaler Computer" konnte nicht gestartet werden.
Fehler 1067 : Der Prozess wurde unerwartet beendet​
So nun hoffe ich das mir da eine helfen das MySQL wieder läuft.

Bedanke mich auch vorab schon bei Euch

Liebe Grüße
Fredolin


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Win32 Programme laufen unter Win64 ohne Probleme, das ist es nicht.
Die Fehlermeldung, die du geschrieben hast, hilft hier leider auch nicht weiter, das ist so eine 0815-Windows-Fehelrmeldung, die keine Aussagekraft hat. Ich tippe mal darauf, dass etwas mit der Config-Datei des MySQL-Servers nicht stimmt, schau dir mal das Logbuch des Servers an, hier sollte etwas genauer stehen was ihm fehlt.

Gruß
BK


----------

